# What is your favorite after shave?



## SolaScriptura (Feb 4, 2012)

For me it is probably Aqua Velva, but I really like the classic (barbershop) smell of Clubman Pinaud.

But I'm thinking of trying others. So what is your favorite?


----------



## toddpedlar (Feb 4, 2012)

It's a bit on the spendy side, but Mr. Taylor's from Taylor of Old Bond Street is probably my favorite. Close second would have to be either D.R. Harris Arlington or Musgo Real classic scent.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 4, 2012)

toddpedlar said:


> It's a bit on the spendy side, but Mr. Taylor's from Taylor of Old Bond Street is probably my favorite. Close second would have to be either D.R. Harris Arlington or Musgo Real classic scent.



The only one I've heard of is Musgo Real, isn't that one of those old time "barber shop" scents? How does it compare with Clubman?


----------



## toddpedlar (Feb 4, 2012)

SolaScriptura said:


> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> > It's a bit on the spendy side, but Mr. Taylor's from Taylor of Old Bond Street is probably my favorite. Close second would have to be either D.R. Harris Arlington or Musgo Real classic scent.
> ...



I've never used or even smelled Clubman, so I'm not sure. The scent of Musgo Real is an earthy, mossy (Hence "Musgo", Portuguese for Moss) classic woods/herbs combination. Definitely an old school scent. 

Mr. Taylor's is really excellent - it goes on with a cedary zip and settles into a leather/sandalwood base. It's also not overpowering by any means, but does stick with you. Also pretty old-school.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 4, 2012)

toddpedlar said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> > toddpedlar said:
> ...



Thanks! I love old-school.


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 4, 2012)

What's aftershave?


----------



## Poimen (Feb 4, 2012)

For me it is a mix of things: a little bit of oxygen and about twice as much hydrogen.


----------



## Christopher88 (Feb 4, 2012)

Rich Koster said:


> What's aftershave?


Is it the stuff that burns your skin?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 4, 2012)

Old Spice for me. Always has been. But I have started to grow my beard back.


----------



## Brother John (Feb 4, 2012)

All beard here.... no aftershave.


----------



## Chellemonkey (Feb 4, 2012)

Poimen said:


> For me it is a mix of things: a little bit of oxygen and about twice as much hydrogen.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Feb 4, 2012)

Aftra


----------



## Jeffriesw (Feb 4, 2012)

Pinaud Clubman


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Feb 4, 2012)

sonny said:


> rich koster said:
> 
> 
> > what's aftershave?
> ...



yes! :d


----------



## Eoghan (Feb 4, 2012)

Cedarwood and Pinus sylvestris that came in a pine cone shaped bottle. Christians should be encouraged to grow beards though


----------



## Philip (Feb 4, 2012)

Old Spice for most occasions. Dominica Bay Rum for special occasions.


----------



## FedByRavens (Feb 4, 2012)

View attachment 2647


----------



## jgilberAZ (Feb 4, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> Christians should be encouraged to grow beards though



??


----------



## Christopher88 (Feb 4, 2012)

jgilberAZ said:


> Eoghan said:
> 
> 
> > Christians should be encouraged to grow beards though
> ...



Why you ask? All the pictures of Jesus I see, he has a beard. I think that is warrant enough to make a doctrinal statement don't you? (Joking) 

Of course Michael Bunker (MICHAEL BUNKER TALKS ABOUT BEARDS - YouTube) has biblical warrants for his reasons. 

(Note I do not know anything about Mr. Bunker that was another comment for the distraction of all this after shave talk, as I Chris support beards on men. NO more razors, is my motto. )


----------



## Rufus (Feb 4, 2012)

Sonny said:


> jgilberAZ said:
> 
> 
> > Eoghan said:
> ...



I'd have a beard IF I could grow more than sideburns and a little mustache . And I use water.


----------



## John Bunyan (Feb 4, 2012)

Water.


----------



## RobertPGH1981 (Feb 4, 2012)

I don't typically use aftershave but from what I understand men should. Pinaud has a good scent but to be quite frank its really outdated. It's funny that you posted this because I was looking for a new brand. I decided to go with the following but can't tell you much about it because I didn't wear it yet. 

Aubrey Organic City Rhythms Aftershave. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0019GPYS2/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&m=AU2E3ETCIXF7B


----------



## Stargazer65 (Feb 6, 2012)

I usually dry shave with my Ka-Bar. If I feel like pampering myself I'll splash on some gasoline or wood alcohol to stop the bleeding.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 6, 2012)

I've recently discovered that instead of aftershave, Rich simply sits in his car with windows closed and allows the cigar smoke to close his pores.


----------



## Andres (Feb 6, 2012)

I used to buy some Nivea stuff at Wal-Mart. Then I decided I didn't want to spend money on it so now I just use cold water. It helps close your pores after shaving. With all that said, I don't shave much anymore.


----------



## crimsonleaf (Feb 6, 2012)

Mine is either Dior Farenheit or Cool Water by Davidoff - both mixed with pipe smoke.


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Feb 6, 2012)

Nivea


----------



## TheElk (Feb 6, 2012)

Stargazer65 said:


> I usually dry shave with my Ka-Bar. If I feel like pampering myself I'll splash on some gasoline or wood alcohol to stop the bleeding.



Nothing beats JP8.


----------



## Tripel (Feb 6, 2012)

Nivea


----------



## reformedminister (Feb 6, 2012)

Royal Spyce


----------



## heartoflesh (Feb 10, 2012)

I really like Pinaud Clubman but it leaves my skin very, very dry. Lately I've been using good old Afta, a moisturizing balm with a cool menthol scent.


----------



## JM (Feb 10, 2012)

Tabac. 

But I also use Aqua Velva and Aqua Velva Ice Sport, Clubman by Pinaud, Old Spice (original and sport), Bay Rum and Adidas. Before I use an AS I use witch hazel and let that dry then toss some one. 

The Adidas is a new AS for me and it seems to have a modern scent and leaves the face smooth and soft. Its almost like a lotion. I use the Bay Rum in the summer. 

Best Drugstore Colognes: 6 Classic Male Fragrances | The Art of Manliness

Homemade Bay Rum Aftershave | The Art of Manliness


----------



## heartoflesh (Feb 10, 2012)

I always loved the smell of my grandfather's Old Spice AS, but the new formula is much different. I've been told the CVS brand "spice" aftershave is closer to the original scent, but haven't checked it out myself.

Lot's of good stuff here... Badger & Blade - Home


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 10, 2012)

I use Old Spice Original as did my dad and his father before him. On special occasions I'll throw on some Hugo Boss but the bottle recently broke and I doubt I'll replace it. 

My dad was a barber and so I grew up with all those great old timey smells, but Old Spice has always been my go to splash.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 11, 2012)

Musgo Real

Musgo Real After Shave Cologne Pre Shave Oil After Shave Balsam balm


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 11, 2012)

SolaScriptura said:


> I've recently discovered that instead of aftershave, Rich simply sits in his car with windows closed and allows the cigar smoke to close his pores.



In that case my favorite after shave would be Arturo Fuente  Either 858 or Hemingway will do. Opus X is too expensive.


----------



## Martin (Feb 11, 2012)

I use Aqua Velva Classic Ice Blue when I'm not busy growing a great beard.


----------

